# MALAYSIA - Stadium and Arena Development News ‎



## HaffiezMike (Jun 7, 2004)

Malaysia would becoming a DEVELOPED COUNTRY IN THE YEAR 2020. Her Capital, Kuala Lumpur (KL) is ready to host any kind of WORLD CLASS EVENTS since KL 1998 but the question is: WOULD KL BID AND WIN THE SUMMER OLYMPICS 2020?!

And do you think it might going to be PUTRAJAYA 2020 INSTEAD OF KUALA LUMPUR 2020?! We cant just hope on ONE SINGLE CITY! Take the UK as example (The size of the UK is almost same as Malaysia), They do not count on LONDON only. They have other cities like MANCHESTER and GLASGOW and CARDIFF and BELFAST. Other countries that are almost same size as Malaysia - Italy : ROMA, MILAN, NAPLES and PALERMO. Korea : SEOUL and BUSAN and JAPAN : TOKYO, OSAKA, SAPPORO, NAGOYA, FUKUOKA (JAPAN has almost same size as MALAYSIA but has so many cities and thats just half of them).

So, can we just count on KL only? or to add another city, PUTRAJAYA?!


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Sounds nice but hot and moisty.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Asia in 2008 its cape town 2020 perhaps KL should bid for 2016/2024


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

That would be awesome, I love KL - I'd definitely come over for the Olympics.

Some of the infrastructure and development going on in KL is absolutely amazing. On a personal note I find the place so much more full of grunt that Singapore and inherently more exciting. It would be a big boost for Malaysia and KL itself.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

I believe that KL would be already now ready to host Olympic Games. 
To avoid the extreme heat and humidity you can do disciplines such as the Marathon in Cameron Highlands or Genting where it's significantly cooler. 
GO KL :cheers:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

uh if not cape town 2016 then cape town 2020, uhm 
i think first BUENOS aires 2020 then asia after 2020
KL did not receive a very positive evaluation by the IOC, it needs to work more on the actualy presentation of the facts of its bid and need to cover more detail...i will try and copy what the IOC evualuation commitee said...


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

i think malaysia would be a great potential venue in the future.


----------



## Metropolist (Feb 15, 2005)

istanbul 2020, this city ask since 2000 olympics..


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

dysan1 said:


> i think malaysia would be a great potential venue in the future.


yes i agree after cape towns chance malaysia would be great


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

Mo Rush said:


> uh if not cape town 2016 then cape town 2020, uhm
> i think first BUENOS aires 2020 then asia after 2020
> KL did not receive a very positive evaluation by the IOC, it needs to work more on the actualy presentation of the facts of its bid and need to cover more detail...i will try and copy what the IOC evualuation commitee said...


Thanks, would be very much interested to hear IOC's KL verdict.  
As much as I would like to see Olympics in Cape Town, let's not forget that SA is organizing the Football World Cup already and 2nd, maybe SA needs it's financial resources to tackle other more important issues than to organize a multi billion $ event. Also Argentine, who has truckloads of debts to the world bank and who's economy collapsed just a couple of years ago.


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

it's gonna be a real "SUMMER" olympic..........


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

HaffiezMike said:


> Malaysia would becoming a DEVELOPED COUNTRY IN THE YEAR 2020. Her Capital, Kuala Lumpur (KL) is ready to host any kind of WORLD CLASS EVENTS since KL 1998 but the question is: WOULD KL BID AND WIN THE SUMMER OLYMPICS 2020?!
> 
> And do you think it might going to be PUTRAJAYA 2020 INSTEAD OF KUALA LUMPUR 2020?! We cant just hope on ONE SINGLE CITY! Take the UK as example (The size of the UK is almost same as Malaysia), They do not count on LONDON only. They have other cities like MANCHESTER and GLASGOW and CARDIFF and BELFAST. Other countries that are almost same size as Malaysia - Italy : ROMA, MILAN, NAPLES and PALERMO. Korea : SEOUL and BUSAN and JAPAN : TOKYO, OSAKA, SAPPORO, NAGOYA, FUKUOKA (JAPAN has almost same size as MALAYSIA but has so many cities and thats just half of them).
> 
> So, can we just count on KL only? or to add another city, PUTRAJAYA?!


It would be kinda remote for Putrajaya to host the Olympics given the availability of land there (it is actually kinda small). The possibility of other cities in Malaysia such as George Town (Penang), Melaka, Johor Bahru and Kot Kinabalu is much higher then KL itself. But of course KL had the best chance since the infrastructure are all already in place 

Since Malaysia is quite a small country (population-wise), it would only be viable for KL to host and not any other cities as others are kinda smallish. Furthermore KL had hosted many international events notably the Commonwealth Games and this had made KL a possible candidate


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

I hope not.


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

hngcm said:


> I hope not.



Why?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Mo Rush, why do you always attempt to shoot down other nations? Its amazing how you never stop...

Anyway...Go KL!! I would love to see you host 2020 :cheers:


----------



## onetwothree (Nov 14, 2004)

KL 2020 would be great, but I must say, I'd rather see it in Cape Town.

Of course, Copenhagen is above them all, but I don't think it'll happen *keeps dreaming*


----------



## SDK4 (Jul 14, 2004)

KL is as others have said a great place, but no matter what happens, 2020 is going to South Africa.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Why not. The infrastructure from the Commonwealth Games is still shiny and new. The plan (Vision 20/20) is to become developed, but didn't the Asian financial crisis throw a big wrench in this plan? Either way, it would be nice to have South or Southeast Asia get an Olympic Games soon (Singapore maybe?).


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

BKK............
2016...............
hope it'll happend...........


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

SDK4 said:


> KL is as others have said a great place, but no matter what happens, 2020 is going to South Africa.


why do you say that it IS going to South Africa? i live here i and dont think that it would or should come that soon.


----------



## MetropolitanBoy (Dec 18, 2004)

Mine are:
1. Dubai
2. Johannesberg
3. Singapore
4. Rio de Janeiro
5. Oslo
6. Tashkent


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

why not start with the winterolympics!? haha


----------



## tigermike (May 5, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> Yeah.. Dubai is the most wonderful place to organize the Olympics !!! I`ve been to many countries and Dubai is the only place I will never forget !
> 
> KL would be great too !! At that time Malaysia will reach its developed status !
> 
> Not Rio de Janeiro or Cape Town plz...they are AIDS infested. Istanbul ? No way !!


are you for real? AIDS is a worldwide epidemic you twit.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

First time I'm seeing this thread, trust mo to turn into a CT Olympic discussion :lol:


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

tigermike said:


> are you for real? AIDS is a worldwide epidemic you twit.


Tell them Tiger! Its not like every second person in SA has Aids! What as soon as you land in SA you'd get infected? you got a better chance of a Lion eating your ass than getting AIDS while in SA!


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Durbsboi said:


> Tell them Tiger! Its not like every second person in SA has Aids! What as soon as you land in SA you'd get infected? you got a better chance of a Lion eating your ass than getting AIDS while in SA!


mmm well we don't start fucking with lions are we, young man?


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

the girls in SA on the otherhand... :eek2:


----------



## tigermike (May 5, 2006)

skaP187 said:


> mmm well we don't start fucking with lions are we, young man?


are you normal?

anyway...Cape Town for 2020 Olympics would be great.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

tigermike said:


> are you normal?
> 
> anyway...Cape Town for 2020 Olympics would be great.


eh...no?


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

The olympics in Capetown, well hell why not?


----------



## Subangite (Sep 20, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Why not. The infrastructure from the Commonwealth Games is still shiny and new. *The plan (Vision 20/20) is to become developed, but didn't the Asian financial crisis throw a big wrench in this plan? * Either way, it would be nice to have South or Southeast Asia get an Olympic Games soon (Singapore maybe?).


^^ You are very much right, the financial crisis has thrown a wrench into the plans for Malaysia. We (Malaysia) are not going to reach that target of a developed country by 2020. Most of my fellow Malaysians are still in a delusion and ignorance, proudly boasting that the target will still be achieved now like as if its a matter of fact, without taking into account the economic figures and the realities!

The plan to turn Malaysia into a developed country was started by former premier Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad in 1991. He envisioned economic output in 2020 to be eight times what it was in 1990, and for the average Malaysian to be four times richer. It is a numerical GDP target of an economy valued at RM920 billion in 2020 (in 1990 ringgit value). 

But here is the catch: Under the plan, the country's economic growth must surpass 7 per cent every year. The financial crisis, created a recession and post crisis, it has not been able to reached that consistent target of 7% year on year growth ever since, so that analogy you made about a wrench into the plans, is actually quite correct. 

Gross domestic product (GDP) expanded by 5.3 per cent last year and is projected to grow by 6 per cent this year. This is a shadow of the average 7 to 9 per cent annual growth of the early 1990s.

Prime Minister Abdullah has reported that the country generated an average GDP growth of 6.2 per cent per annum from 1991 to 2005 and the (his) target for average real GDP growth in the next five years 2006-2010 under the current administrations 9MP is 6 per cent per annum. Clearly by Prime Minister Badawi's own target for Malaysia, we would not be a developed state by 2020.

He said with the 6% GDP growth already set for 9MP (9th Malaysia plan), or RM351 billion target in 2010, thus the growth for the remaining 10 years from 2011 to 2020 has to be at about 10.2 percent!!!! The target of 10.2% for 2011-2020 is clearly impossible as the National Mission had set a growth rate of only 6.5% for this period. Even this 6.5% growth rate is doubtful as Malaysia is expected to be an oil importer from 2011-2020! 10.2% means growth rate has got to be the fastest in the world, faster than China and has to be consistent for a decade! Even in the roaring 90's, Malaysia hasn't achieved such a feat! 

One known doubter is actually Tun Mahathir himself, who has said he has a niggling worry that the goal cannot be achieved.

So be realistic Malaysians, 2020 is a pipe dream of the 90's. It is going to take us longer than that to be developed as per the vision.

Malaysia not being a developed country by 2020 as per the vision aside, it'll be a nice to have the games hosted in Kuala Lumpur. Its a nice city, with an amazing atmosphere, the extension of the metro (LRT, monorail) system with an additional 4 lines should mean transport infrastructure would be quite sufficient by 2020.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

nice formula 1 circuit though!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Durbsboi said:


> First time I'm seeing this thread, trust mo to turn into a CT Olympic discussion :lol:


seems like this thread reached that point without my help...


----------



## mithology77 (Mar 29, 2006)

Madrid is present for 2016 Olympic


----------



## dANIEL2004 (Jan 7, 2005)

Because he use to say (the doctors yet havent find the cause of his obsession ) that the Olympics goes to SA , since 1997... :runaway:


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

I think the Olympics have to get to Africa, South America, and Southeast Asia sometime soon I would agree.

For me it would be a toss up between KL and Bangkok. I would personally lean towards Bangkok but both have their pros/cons and are not cearly above the other as a choice.

Singapore, Manila, and Jakarta have their merits but I would put them behind the other two.


----------



## MetropolitanBoy (Dec 18, 2004)

Coming from Manila, I don't think we would be financially capable of hosting the Summer Games until 2026.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Mo Rush said:


> seems like this thread reached that point without my help...


well when you add a spark the fire spreads


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

dANIEL2004 said:


> Because he use to say (the doctors yet havent find the cause of his obsession ) that the Olympics goes to SA , since 1997... :runaway:


:rofl: thats a gud one


----------



## vahebaronian (Mar 9, 2007)

Metropolist said:


> istanbul 2020, this city ask since 2000 olympics..


A dirty city like Istanbul will never get the games


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! (Mar 10, 2007)

The absence of the games from Africa and South America will probably be addressed before in whole or in part before the games return to Asia. 
Rio de Janeiro is the logical Canidate for South America, Cape Town is logical for Africa. BA Argentina will not host the games for 50 years sorry to say MO because of their recent financial problems that burnt many a international bank.
No international corporation would trust sponsoring a summer games in BA for a while because so many of their Argentinian branches were burnt by the Colapse. 

South east Asia for a while if Rio was to pull off winning the bid for 2016 because it is likely to go to North America after that and then back to Europe or Africa. 
Africa has a strong case and Jacques Rogge has stated that he wants to see the games go to a country of Muslim faith, a South American country and an African country. 

Qatar,Dubai,Nigeria,Malaysia can all fit the Muslim part. 

Rio Brazil is the only real option for south america with santiago chile a further possible summer games city for south america. 

Cape Town , Johan, Durban, Cairo, maybe even ABuja or the capital of Kenya. 
there are interesting dynamics to who would be the first african host and when . 

jim jones wins !!!!!!!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Malaysia and KL are great possibilities. Southeast Asia has never hosted the Summer Olympics, and KL is more than capable of hosting. Too small a country? I don't think so.

MODERATORS!!! If you see this, please check post #40. That forumer has said some very disgusting things that none of us should have to read. I am in absolute shock that someone could talk so deplorably about human beings who are suffering horrifically. Forumers like Skyprince should not be tolerated.


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

*kuala lumpur 2020 bid logo?*

here is my favourite kuala lumpur(KL)bid logo


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

*kuala lumpur 2020*

the sport arena










the torch


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

*can it be possible?*

can kuala lumpur win bid 2020?
from wiki: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 
Malaysia expects to be considered a developed nation by the year 2020, as expressed in Wawasan 2020. There is slight expectation from the public for the Malaysian capital Kuala Lumpur to host the Summer Olympics to mark Wawasan 2020.[13] Kuala Lumpur had decided to bid for the 2008 Games but it did not succeed in becoming a candidate on the shortlist,[14] nor did it make the shortlist in its bid for the 2010 Summer Youth Olympics.


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

malaysia boleh!!!


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

did u draw the arena yourself


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

vahebaronian said:


> A dirty city like Istanbul will never get the games


its cleaner than Beijing


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

theespecialone said:


> did u draw the arena yourself


yup...i draw it by myself...the sport arena is represent tengkolok..the malay sultane crown


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

stratus_magnus said:


> yup...i draw it by myself...the sport arena is represent tengkolok..the malay sultane crown


cool :colgate:

that logo is brilliant

:cheers:


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

theespecialone said:


> cool :colgate:
> 
> that logo is brilliant
> 
> :cheers:


Uhmm, yeah -- 2 Ku Klux Klan caps with some coloured lines. :lol: :lol:

P.S. I know what they are.


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

*KUALA LUMPUR - 2020 Summer Olympics / Games of the XXXII Olympiad bid*










the torch









the stadium(first proposal)









stadium inspiring from tengkolok









the stadium(2nd proposal)


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

yes please


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

sports and arenas section.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

sercan.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The previous stadium proposals are mediocre. I prefer the Bukit Jalil Stadium as the main stadium for a Kuala Lumpur Olympics.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

are those official stratus_magnus?


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> are those official stratus_magnus?


i draw it by my self...what you think?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

than it does belong to the creative section 

are tehre any off. news / statements?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

my next threads.

port elizabeth possible olympic bid
morocco possible euro bid
stadia you like but dont like but like again because you like it now
sports of africa
sports of southern africa
possible maybe sports events in my country


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Stadium Negara*
Stadium Negara is a stadium in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, and was the first indoor stadium in the country. Construction began in 1961 and the stadium officially opened in July 1963 by third Yang di-Pertuan Agong Almarhum Tuanku Syed Putra of Perlis.

The second of a pair of stadium in a complex in the heart of Kuala Lumpur. This is the covered brother of *Stadium Merdeka*. The dome you see today isn't the original roof. It was covered by a flat roof with supports radiating from a central hub. Today's dome was built in the 1980's and provides more space and better acoustics for the many musical concerts held here each year.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Major events*
Rothmans Thomas Cup and Uber Cup Malaysia 1992
Disney on Ice
INXS 2006
Muse 2007
Kanye West 2007
KL World Futsal '08


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Stadium for water sport event in Putrajaya
by spOt_ON










by Meor Azmi


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

nice


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


11th Asian Canoe Championships 2005, Putrajaya
by neowy


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Australian Olympic swimming team trains at Bukit Jalil Sports Complex. *










An unidentified Australian swimmer practices with the foreground of Malaysian flag during the Australian pre-Olympic training camp at the *Bukit Jalil Aquatic Centre* in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, 30 July 2008. The Australian team set up camp in Malaysia from July 27-August 3 as part of their acclimatisation process for August's Beijing Olympics. 

by srsstudio










shamshahrin


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Bukit Jalil Sports Complex*










National Aquatic Centre










Main stadium


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya lake
by cikguyang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Terengganu Sports Complex (NEW)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Shutterhack


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sarawak stadium*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching, Sarawak










By GOMUS


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> *Batu Kawan Stadium ( Penang's state stadium )*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by denniswoo


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Darulmakmur Stadium*
Pahang

Darulmakmur Stadium is a multi-use stadium located in Kuantan, Malaysia. It is currently used mostly for football matches. The stadium has a running track for athletics. The stadium has a capacity of 35,000 people.[1] It was opened in 1970, while capacity was increased after renovations in 1995 in conjunction with Kuantan hosting the Sukma Games in 1996. Darulmakmur Stadium is also home for Pahang FA and Shahzan Muda FC football teams.

Piala F.A 2008 (Pahang vs Kedah)
by yusraime


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Shah Alam Stadium
Selangor
by NatC.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by NatC.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by PapaNaufal


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by nikhubz


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*National Sports Complex 
National Stadium, Bukit Jalil*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The National Sports Complex or Kompleks Sukan Negara in Malaysia is the largest sports complex in the country. It is located in Bukit Jalil, 20 km south of Kuala Lumpur. Described as the "sports complex in a park", it is the only one of its kind in the country or region when it was fully developed.










Bukit Jalil National Stadium (Malay: Stadium Nasional Bukit Jalil) in Bukit Jalil, located in the National Sports Complex to the south of the capital city of Malaysia Kuala Lumpur, is a 100,000 capacity all-seater, multi-purpose stadium that was built in 1998 to host the 1998 Commonwealth Games. Bukit Jalil's capacity makes it the joint eighth largest stadium in the world, alongside Melbourne Cricket Ground. It was built by United Engineers Malaysia Bhd and completed three months ahead of schedule. Designed to host a multitude of events, the National Stadium is the central and most prominent sports building at the 1.2 km² National Sports Complex in Bukit Jalil.

*List of structures and amenities*
*Stadiums*
Stadium Nasional 
Stadium Putra 
Stadium Hockey Nasional 
National Aquatic Centre 
National Squash Centre 

*Parks*
Bukit Komanwel (Commonwealth Hill) 
Family Park 
Bukit Jalil Golf and Country Club 

*Miscellaneous*
National Sports Council Headquarters 
Sekolah Sukan Bukit Jalil 
Bukit Jalil LRT Station 
Vista Komanwel (formerly used as 1998 Commonwealth Games village) 
Vista Komanwel Shopping Centre 

National Hockey Stadium


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Indoor Badminton Court (KBA)
Kedah
by Patrick


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by A Syaharuddin K - as…
Football [email protected] Pancarona, Precint 18, Putrajaya


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is that the only soccer-only stadium in Malaysia?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

stadium like that can be seen in almost Malaysian universities!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Taman Pancarona football stadium [email protected] 19, Putrajaya
by A Syaharuddin K - as…


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Equestrian esplanade [email protected] 19, Putrajaya
by A Syaharuddin K - as…


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Water Sport Complex, Putrajaya
Putrajaya Aquatic [email protected] 5
by A Syaharuddin K - as…


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PISA Penang International Sports Arena, Penang
by Les Chang


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Is there an awesome stadium completed in 2008 in your country?

*Nominate it for SSC Stadium of the year 2008*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

14th ASEAN UNIVERSITY GAMES 2008 @ Bukit Jalil National stadium
by hjxkarim


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> *National Sports Complex
> National Stadium, Bukit Jalil*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Stage Construction @ Putra Indoor Stadium
by Babyboss Pictures























































TVfXQ : Rising Sun" Live In Malaysia
http://www.pbase.com/babybosspictures/rehearsal
Photographers : MICHAEL SIN & CAXTON CHOW


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sepang F1 Circuit
by F1 Mashup


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Darul Aman Stadium *
> Alor Star, Kedah
> 
> Darul Aman Stadium is an all-seater and a multi-purpose stadium in Alor Star, the capital of state of Kedah, Malaysia. It is currently used mostly for football matches. The stadium was built in 1967. It has a capacity of 32,387 seats after the expansion in 1997. It was one of the venues for the 1997 FIFA World Youth Championship. It is the official stadium for Malaysian Super League's club Kedah FA and Malaysian Premier League's club Kuala Muda NAZA FC.
> ...


by tk_yeoh


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Stadium Shah Alam, Selangor
by silberflo


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Likas Stadium*
> Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
> Capacity : 35,000
> Built : 2001
> ...


by thienzieyung 










Likas Stadium Carpark View


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Sarawak stadium*
> Kuching, Sarawak
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Futsal Arena in Kota Kinabalu (KK), Sabah


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sports Arena for Yayasan Sabah


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Penang Stadium*
The Penang State Stadium, or Stadium Negeri Pulau Pinang, is located in Batu Kawan, a new township being developed. It has a capacity of 40,000 spectators, and was completed in 2000, after the Government decided to turn Batu Kawan into the third township in Penang after Bayan Baru and Seberang Jaya.

I explored Batu Kawan on a bright sunny day in May, on the same day that I visited Pulau Aman. There is regular ferry service to Pulau Aman from Batu Kawan. 

From www.asiaexplorers.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sultan Mizan Stadium of Terengganu* (NEW)
by Zairi 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zairi/3298970300/
(Main stadium: 60,000) 










(Indoor stadium: 5,000)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*National Stadium, Bukit Jalil *
KUALA LUMPUR
Capacity: 100,200










*Malaysian Sport Venues*
Sarawak/Melaka/Selangor
Terengganu/Penang
Sepang F1 Circuit












> *Did you know!*
> The 1997 FIFA World Youth Championship was 11th staging of FIFA World
> Youth Championship. It was held from June 16 to July 5, 1997 in Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> by spOt_ON
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Putrajaya water sports complex
by laisewlan 
http://flickr.com/photos/sewlanheart/2075470329/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Penang International Sports arena (PISA)*
> Penang
> 
> PISA is the largest indoor sports venue in the northern region incorporating both an indoor competition swimming and diving pool, as well as a large multi-purpose Main Arena. PISA is the only fully air-conditioned venue in Penang and Northern region which can comfortably accommodate up to 3,000 dinner guests for a sit down banquet.
> ...


by hugolim.com 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wklim/3361236563/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Stadium Sultan Mizan Zainal Abidin, Kuala Terengganu
by gp_teo 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gp_teo/3325718750/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Shah Alam stadium, Selangor
by shah87 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/shah1409/3291202738/


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

^^ This reminds me of Gradski stadion u Poljudu in Croatia.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang stadium @ Batu Kawan
by yeohts 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/yeohts/3021271012/


----------



## infinity88 (Jan 31, 2007)

nazrey said:


> *Sultan Mizan Stadium of Terengganu* (NEW)
> by Zairi


Nicknamed UFO?

If only the landscape is done more professionally.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sarawak stadium
Indoor Stadium (Stadium Perpaduan) at Petra Jaya, Kuching with the old and new Sarawak Stadia in the background.










The Sarawak Stadium in Kuching built in time for World Junior Soccer cup and saw Brazil team in action.










source: http://blueandgreenspots.blogspot.com/2008/12/king-george-vi-memorial-ground.html


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*F1 Mania 2009 @ Tropical Country : 
Sepang F1 Malaysia Grand Prix *
(3-5 April 2009)
by anandmulky


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Putrajaya Maritime Centre : *
Water Sports Complex
by spOt_ON 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hhyeo/3408676875/in/set-72157616209586845/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sepang F1 Malaysia Grand Prix 2009
by amb688


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

(3-5 April 2009)
by amb688 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mimin/3426027206/





































Starting Grid


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Hang Jebat Stadium, Malacca*
Capacity: 40,000
by Lord Dethan 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dethan/2867192273/











This stadium was used for match between Manchester United u-19 and FC Porto u-19 in the Champions Youth Cup 07. The match saw Man Utd won 1-0. 



>


----------



## ArchieTheGreat (Feb 10, 2009)

After seeing the photo's of Malaysia's stadiums I have a couple of questions. Is Kuala Lumpur going to bid for an Olympic games soon as it has the majority of facilities available? I think it would be a possibility as I can see the IOC choosing cities that have high quality venues already present. Do you see Malaysia ever bidding for a world cup? Judging from the photo's you havea better set of stadiums than Indonesia.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

ArchieTheGreat said:


> After seeing the photo's of Malaysia's stadiums I have a couple of questions. Is Kuala Lumpur going to bid for an Olympic games soon as it has the majority of facilities available? I think it would be a possibility as I can see the IOC choosing cities that have high quality venues already present. Do you see Malaysia ever bidding for a world cup? Judging from the photo's you havea better set of stadiums than Indonesia.


Did you know!
The 1997 FIFA World Youth Championship was 11th staging of FIFA World 
Youth Championship. It was held from June 16 to July 5, 1997 in Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysia To Host 2010 World Cup If India Fails - FIH*
April 09, 2009 23:21 PM

NEW DELHI, April 9 (Bernama) -- Malaysia may well be the next venue if Indian hockey authorities fail to put their house in order within the next six months to remain as host for the men's 2010 World Cup in Delhi.

*International Hockey Federation (FIH)* president Leandro Negre urged India to create a single body to govern hockey affairs in the country and also replace the existing ad-hoc committee that was currently in charge.

"(The) internal affairs have to be solved by Indian hockey. For FIH, according to our statutes, we need a single body before we can start the world cup, its essential for the world cup. Not possible to run the world cup without it.

"Our decision is to stage the world cup in India, no doubt about it but FIH also has plan B. It will be in Asia. Malaysia is prepared to host it, and they have the experience to organise major events successfully.

"We are pleased and that is our plan B," Negre, leading a five-member delegation to India, to gauge the host's preparations, told media here today.

In India, the men and women hockey activities are managed by two different bodies unlike in other countries, which is administered by a single federation or authority, as required by FIH rules.

Indian hockey is in a quagmire, after the India Hockey Federation led by K.P.S Gill was dissolved when one of its high-ranking official was exposed by local television for accepting bribes to include players in the national squad.

Gill had filed a law suit against the Olympic Council of India and the case would be heard in July this year, giving little time for officials to sort out their issues and call for fresh elections to set up a national body.

"India is the only country that has two separate bodies to run the women's and men's hockey and that is a serious problem. In six months everything has to be settled," said Negre.

*Malaysia who had hosted the men's World Cup in 1975 and 2002, had also expressed interest in staging the most prestigious hockey event when the Malaysian Hockey Federation declared they are ready to play host if India faced problems.*



--BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

National Hockey Stadium, Bukit Jalil
source: http://www.flight-cam.com/photo.php?pageNum_Recordset3=2&totalRows_Recordset3=48



>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

ArchieTheGreat said:


> After seeing the photo's of Malaysia's stadiums I have a couple of questions. *Is Kuala Lumpur going to bid for an Olympic games soon as it has the majority of facilities available?* I think it would be a possibility as I can see the IOC choosing cities that have high quality venues already present.


*Malaysia Can Only Bid For Olympics After 2020 - Ismail Sabri*
July 14, 2008 23:13 PM 
http://www.bernama.com/bernama/v5/newsindex.php?id=346120

KUALA LUMPUR, July 14 (Bernama) -- Malaysia can only bid to host Olympic Games after 2020 when the country becomes a developed nation, the Dewan Rakyat was told Monday.

Youth and Sports Minister Datuk Ismail Sabri Yaakob said this was because the hosts of Olympic Games before that had already been determined.

He said huge funds were needed to host an international sports meet like the Olympics.

Malaysia was more interested to stage Asian Games first to qualify as an Olympic Games host, he said when winding up debate on the Mid-Term Review of the Ninth Malaysia Plan.

He was replying to a question from Datuk Dr Mohd Fuad Zarkashi (BN-Batu Pahat) who proposed to the government to lobby for the next Olympic Games.

Khairy Jamaluddin (BN-Rembau) who interceded asked the government to focus on harnessing Olympic sports instead of non-Olympic sports like bowling.

Ismail Sabri said although sports like bowling, sepak takraw and squash were not included in the Olympics, they had brought glory to the country.

"The ministry will consider harnessing Olympic sports especially those which Malaysia has the potential," he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


After Renovations
*Merdeka Stadium (Since: 1957)*
Kuala Lumpur
byIsaac


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KLFA Stadium*
Cheras


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

More KLFA Stadium pix!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

* Hang Jebat Stadium, Malacca*
Capacity: 40,000



>


gunung ledang at the back, stadium hang jebat on the left
by Saifudin Bahrudin


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Terengganu Sport Complex
by pengswee


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Shah Alam stadium*
Selangor


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Sarawak stadium*
> Kuching, Sarawak


*Sarawak stadium*
by Petra Jaya







































> By GOMUS


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Kuala Terengganu Stadium









A little bit of a worry as of the 2nd of June.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

what happened to that?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

bOrN2BwILd said:


> what happened to that?


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=426719&page=5


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

nazrey said:


> > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=426719&page=5



luckily no one was hurt
i hope they can still do something about it...
hno:


----------



## Xephiroth (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm really sorry to see this. It's a nice stadium. Fortunenately that no one dead.

I hope everything will be alright soon.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> by spOt_ON
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Precinct 3 watersports complex stadium in Putrajaya. Soon to be host to the Putrajaya International Dragonboat festival in June 2009.
by izxxd


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sarawak stadium*
Kuching, Sarawak



> By GOMUS


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> The Precinct 3 watersports complex stadium in Putrajaya. Soon to be host to the Putrajaya International Dragonboat festival in June 2009.
> by izxxd


1st Putrajaya International Dragon Boat Race Festival 2009
by wongcs 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wongcs/sets/72157619229862285/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

1st Putrajaya International Dragon Boat Festival 
by chee.hong 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3380/3602812086_fcf4d7175a_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by chee.hong


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

very impressive! keep up the good work malaysia is certainly on my bucket list


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

1st Putrajaya International Dragon Boat Festival 2009
by brudder IZ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/brudderiz/3609563115/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Sasuhai
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sasuhai/3603290299/in/set-72157619367608730/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malay the lads in bid for Toon*
Published: 03 Jul 2009
Source: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2515650/Malay-the-lads-in-bid-for-Toon.html










SHEAR AGONY ... Alan Shearer is still 
uncertain about his future as Newcastle boss

A MALAYSIAN group has emerged as favourites to buy crisis club Newcastle United. 

Rival bidders are considering their next move after the Malay consortium paid a flying visit to Tyneside yesterday. 

Their offer does not match owner Mike Ashley's £100million asking price, and is believed to be nearer £80million. 

And it does nothing to clear up the mystery over Alan Shearer's future at the club. He is currently manager in waiting while caretaker boss Chris Hughton oversees pre-season training. 

The new owners' first priority will be to appoint a boss to mastermind a return to the Premier League after relegation last May. 

Shearer, who took charge for the final eight games of last season, has been waiting in the wings after initially hoping to be appointed by Ashley and managing director Derek Llambias within days of the end of last season. 

Ashley's decision to put the club on the market once again left Shearer in limbo, and while several of the bidders have indicated the Toon legend is their choice, the intentions of others, including the Malaysian group, are unknown. 

Shearer remains keen on the job, and will hope to have his answer within days with vital time having already been lost. 

While the Malaysians are in the driving seat and are favourites to launch a successful takeover, their move has prompted several of the remaining consortia to step up activity. 

An America-based group has been among the front-runners for some time — and representatives are said to have visited the training ground earlier this week — while former chairman Freddy Shepherd, the Profitable Group from Singapore and would-be investors from Oman and South Africa have been heavily linked with the club. 

There are suggestions that a European investor has joined a race which seems to be entering the last lap. 

Caretaker boss Hughton will take those players who returned to Tyneside on Wednesday morning to their pre-season training camp in Ireland on Sunday, where they will be joined by Damien Duff following his extended break. 

They will play Shamrock Rovers in Dublin next Saturday, just four weeks before they open their Coca-Cola Championship campaign at West Brom on August 8. 

By then, there are likely to have been significant changes to the playing staff as a wage bill of £74million is severely trimmed. 

Shearer told Ashley and Llambias of his plans — who he wanted to keep and potential targets — at the end of last season, but new owners or a different manager may have other ideas. 

One of those who seems certain to have no future should Shearer return is controversial midfielder Joey Barton, reportedly a loan target for Birmingham, while the Magpies are being linked with a move for out-of-contract Portsmouth defender Sol Campbell.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Stadium Malawati Indoor Stadium*
> Shah Alam Sports Complex
> 
> 
> ...


Robocon 2009
by Mohamed Khaled Nordin
http://www.flickr.com/photos/khalednordin/3545002357/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> 1st Putrajaya International Dragon Boat Festival
> by chee.hong
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3380/3602812086_fcf4d7175a_b.jpg





nazrey said:


> by Sasuhai
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sasuhai/3603290299/in/set-72157619367608730/


by sksiong
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sksiong/3689592203/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*RM9.0 Million Facelit For Larkin Stadium*
July 06, 2009 17:10 PM
By Dan Guen Chin

JOHOR BAHARU, July 6 (Bernama)-- The grandstand area at the Larkin stadium has been ordered closed with immediate effect as the authorities are preparing a RM9 million face lift for the 45-year old structure.

The fear of the roof over the area collapsing has prompted Sports Minister Datuk Ahmad Shabery Cheek who made a one-hour inspection of the stadium, built in 1964, to tell the Stadium Board authority to cordon off the grandstand area.

It's a case of rather be safe than sorry.

"But I am not saying that the roof is in danger of collapsing anytime now. But after the tour where we noticed that the steel structures supporting the grandstand roof have corroded badly. We including the Johor Executive Councillor for Sports, Jais Sarday and the director of the Johor Sports Council(JSC), Ismail Rahman decided that it's best we take pre-emptive measures, just in case.

"I am sure all of us do not want a repeat of the Kuala Terengganu State Stadium episode two months ago where the roof collapsed. But luckily no lives were lost," said Ahmad Shabery.

The Forensics department of the Public Works Department has been called in to make an in-depth study to determine whether the roof structure is safe or not.

"Until the result is out, we will not allow anyone to go near the grandstand area. But sports activities including M-League matches will go on as usual because the other areas are not affected," added Ahmad Shabery.

The Sports Minister also said that the cause of the corrosion could be due to wear and tear because it has been seventeen years since the roof over the grandstand was built for the 1992 Malaysia Games (Sukma), which Johor hosted.

He added that he had been briefed by the JSC on their plans to give the stadium a new look, which could cost an estimated RM9 million.

"The JSC are talking about a new running track; a new pitch complete with a new drainage system; a new press room and of course a new roof over the grandstand.

"As Sports Minister I am in favour of the proposals because I feel Johor Bahru has the potential to become an international sporting hub and to do so, you need better sporting facilities," he added.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*TM inks deal with Man United*
Thursday July 9, 2009

KUALA LUMPUR: Telekom Malaysia Berhad (TM) has signed a deal with Manchester United (MU) to be the football club’s official telecommunications partner for the Malaysian-leg of the Manchester United Asia Tour 2009.

“We are making a pioneering effort to bring rich football content via Hypp.TV, to be part of the world’s leading football club through participation in this tour,” said TM’s executive vice-president of consumer services Jeremy Kung in a statement yesterday.

*Malaysia is the first stop of the tour. MU will play against the Malaysia XI selection, comprising national and selected Malaysian football league players, at the Bukit Jalil National Stadium at 5.30pm on July 18.*

In conjunction with the tour, TM will be offering an exclusive Manchester United Asia Tour 2009 T-shirt with every new subscription of selected Streamyx packages while stocks last.

Limited edition iTalk cards featuring MU’s images are available in RM20 denomination. With every purchase of this card, fans will receive one limited-edition Manchester United Asia Tour 2009 poster with a copy of a special message from MU manager Sir Alex Ferguson.

MU’s director of commercial enterprises Richard Arnold said: “We hope this is the first step in a long-term relationship between the club and Telekom Malaysia.”


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Asean University Games 2008*
National stadium @ Bukit Jalil
by angah316


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Revealed: Man who wants Toon*
By CARL LONG 
Published: 04 Jul 2009
Source: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2516270/Revealed-Man-who-wants-Toon.html

















A RECLUSIVE Malaysian billionaire has jumped to the head of the queue to buy Newcastle. 

Media mogul Ananda Krishnan is closing in on a deal to end Mike Ashley's nightmare two-year Toon reign - and hopes to make an announcement early next week. 

The £95million deal for the club represents loose change to the 71-year-old, who is South East Asia's third-richest man worth £4.5billion. 

Other consortia remain in the running to buy the crisis club. 

But after making the first significant move in the drawn-out sale, Krishnan is the favourite to take control after meeting Ashley's drastically-reduced asking price - almost £40m less than the sportswear tycoon paid in 2007. 

The owner-in-waiting is believed to favour Alan Shearer to be the club's manager. 

Like Ashley, Krishnan has kept a low profile as he has built up a powerful business portfolio which includes major interests in oil, entertainment, telecoms and shipping. 

Over the years, he has donated millions of pounds to charities and a source said: "Mr Krishnan shuns public exposure and likes to keep a low profile for someone of his stature." 

Figures have yet to be confirmed but a significant kitty would be made available for Shearer to use in the transfer market.

NOTE:


> *Special Report : GREATER SOUTH EAST ASIA
> The World's Billionaires 2009 *
> Source: http://www.forbes.com/lists/2009/10...t-people_The-Worlds-Billionaires_Rank_22.html
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Shah Alam stadium*
Shah Alam, Selangor
from flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *National Stadium, Bukit Jalil *
> KUALA LUMPUR
> Capacity: 100,200
> 
> ...


*Shah Alam Stadium (Shah Alam, Selangor)*
Capacity: 69,372	



















*Stadium Negeri Pulau Pinang (Batu Kawan, Penang)*
Capacity: 40,000	










*Sarawak Stadium (Kuching, Sarawak)*
Capacity: 40,000










*Hang Jebat Stadium (Krubong, Malacca)*
Capacity: 40,000



















*Sultan Mizan Stadium (Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu)*
Capacity: 50,000










*Merdeka Stadium (Kuala Lumpur)*
Capacity: 40,000










*KLFA Stadium (Kuala Lumpur)*
Capacity: 18,000












nazrey said:


> *Some of the world sport events since '90*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Manchester United in Kuala Lumpur*
17 July, 2009
Michael Owen and the rest of the Manchester United team arriving at the Mandarin Oriental hotel on Friday. 










Gary Neville arriving at the Mandarin Oriental Hotel in Kuala Lumpur with the rest of the Manchester United team on Friday. - GLENN GUAN/The Star 










Patrice Evra signing an autograph for a Man United fan at the Mandarin Oriental Hotel in Kuala Lumpur on Friday. - GLENN GUAN/The Star 










Man United fans waiting outside the Bunga Raya entrance at KLIA.










Man United fans waiting outside the Bunga Raya entrance at KLIA.










Manchester United players warm up during a training session at the National Stadium in Bukit Jalil on Friday. - GLENN GUAN/The Star


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Wayne Rooney (left) warming up with fellow Manchester United players during a training session at the National Stadium in Bukit Jalil on Friday. - GLENN GUAN/The Star - 17 July, 2009










Manchester United training session at the National Stadium in Bukit Jalil.-S.S.KANESAN/ THE STAR) - 18 July, 2009










Seeing stars: (From left) Scholes, Foster, Carrick, O�Shea, TM group marketing vicepresident Sherene Azura Azli and TM consumer executive vice-president Jeremy Kung with a delighted Aiman at the event in Kuala Lumpur Friday. - 18 July, 2009


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*National Stadium, Bukit Jalil *
KUALA LUMPUR Capacity: 100,200
by izamree
http://www.flickr.com/photos/izamree/3739254163/
During Manchester United Asia Tour 2009


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang International Sport Arena (PISA)
From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> *Stadium Negara*
> The first Malaysian indoor stadium
> 
> Stadium Negara is a stadium in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, and was the first indoor stadium in the country. Construction began in 1961 and the stadium officially opened in July 1963 by third Yang di-Pertuan Agong Almarhum Tuanku Syed Putra of Perlis.


from flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> Penang International Sport Arena (PISA)
> From Malaysian forum


by jackiepoh


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Stadium Negeri Pulau Pinang (Batu Kawan, Penang)*
> Capacity: 40,000


by pyan_cgt


----------



## nazri (Jul 27, 2009)

*Velodrome Cheras*
KL (cycling)



>


taken from http://www.photomalaysia.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Japanese firm donates sports centre as 50th Merdeka gift to government*
> Thursday May 1, 2008, By Y.P. SIVAM, TheStar
> 
> 
> ...


*Panasonic Sports Complex*
*(Matsushita Sports Centre), Shah Alam, Selangor*
taken from the net


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*National Sports Complex, KL*
by shahril fauzi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/shahrilfauzi/sets/72157621797203321/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*National Sports Complex, KL
Bukit Jalil Stadium*
from flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Russia, Asia to do battle in KL*
2009/10/26 Ajitpal Singh 
http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/NST/articles/43yafy/Article/index_html










Russia's Anna Kournikova is the ambassador for the event.

RUSSIAN tennis stars Elena Dementieva and Maria Kirilenko will take on Zheng Jie of China and Sania Mirza of India in a "Russia v Asia" clash at Malawati Stadium in Shah Alam on Dec 19-20. 

The tentative format of play is one doubles on the first day and two singles matches the next day.

*This is the first time WTA Tour players will play an exhibition in Malaysia as the previous two years featured ATP stars.*

World No 5 Elena is a seasoned campaigner on the tour, having won 16 WTA titles and also the gold medal in last year's Beijing Olympics while Maria, who was World No 18 last year, is a rising star.

Zheng Jie's prowess is in doubles and her most memorable year was in 2006 when she and Yan Zi won two Grand Slam titles (Australian Open and Wimbledon). 

This year, she created history by becoming the first China player to reach the Wimbledon semi-finals.

Sania, who won the mixed doubles gold with Leander Paes in the 2006 Doha Asian Games, has won one singles and eight doubles titles on the WTA Tour.

The exhibition is also a nice introduction to the Malaysian Open Classic, a new event on the Sony Ericsson WTA Tour calendar, to be hosted in Kuala Lumpur next February. 

Tourism Minister Datuk Dr Ng Yen Yen will launch the Russia v Asia match at the Pavilion in Kuala Lumpur today and joining her will be former star Anna Kournikova, the ambassador of the event.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

GLAM GIRL...Tennis ambassador for The Kuala Lumpur Showdown of Champions The Glam Slam, 
Anna Kournikova in front of the Pavilion, Bukit Bintang after the launch


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Russia, Asia to do battle in KL*
> 2009/10/26 Ajitpal Singh
> http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/NST/articles/43yafy/Article/index_html
> 
> ...





nazrey said:


> *Stadium Malawati Indoor Stadium*
> Shah Alam Sports Complex
> 
> 
> ...





nazrey said:


> Clash of The Titans : Nadal vs Gasquet
> From flickr


*Malawati Indoor Stadium*
Shah Alam, Selangor


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Make sports a way of life*
*That’s the way to move up tennis ladder, says former queen Kournikova *
Joseph Kaos Jr Tuesday, October 27th, 2009 08:33:00
http://www.mmail.com.my/content/17099-make-sports-way-life










QUEEN OF tenis: Kournikova (centre) signs on a tennis ball, as Tourism Ministry DG Datuk Mirza Muhammad Taiyab (second from left) and Lawn Tennis Assocation of Malaysia president Datuk Abdul Razak Latiff look on

SPORTS is part of the Russian culture and it is only natural to see the dominance of Russia in tennis.

So says former tennis star Anna Kournikova, who believes that the only way for Asians to succeed at top-level tennis is by embracing the sport as a way of life.

“Yes, there are many talented Asians out there. But we in Russia have many great players as sports is part of the culture,” said Kournikova.

“Sports gave me my life and through my voice and status, I can attract attention to aid the causes (referring to her charity work worldwide).”

Kournikova made a brief appearance for the official launch of the Showdown of Champions 2009 at the Pavilion in Bukit Bintang yesterday.

She is the ambassador for this year’s edition. Among those in previous exhibition matches over the past two years include Roger Federer, Rafael Nadal, James Blake, Richard Gasquet, Pete Sampras, Bjorn Borg and John McEnroe.

Billed as “Asia versus Russia — The Grand Slam”, the two-day affair, scheduled for Dec 19 and 20, will feature the likes of Asian darlings Sania Mirza and Zhang Jie together with Russians Maria Kirilenko and Beijing Olympics gold medallist Elena Dementieva.

Present at the launch were Tourism Ministry director-general, Datuk Mirza Mohammad Taiyab and Lawn Tennis Association of Malaysia president Datuk Abdul Razak Latiff.

Kournikova, who was in the country only for the day, did not rule out the possibility of visiting Malaysia again. “It’s been great and people here are just over-friendly. I mean it in a nice way.

“I would love to come back and relax at the beaches and spend more time in KL.”

Clad in a glittering crimson baju kurung and a black scarf, Kournikova admitted she misses her days playing competitive tennis.

Kournikova was renowned in the doubles event, having won the Australian Open in 1999 and 2002. Sadly, nagging injuries forced her out of the scene prematurely as she retired from the WTA tour in 2003.

“Obviously, I miss playing. I’ve been playing for the past 23 years of my life and there are moments when I miss the whole atmosphere.

“But it’s a different life now and there’s so much out there to do. I have come to a point where I can be very picky and choosy with what I want to do and it’s all thanks to my involvement in tennis.”

Abdul Razak, meanwhile, believes that the series of exhibition matches and the recent ATP250 tournament have further spurred the interest of tennis in the country.

“Tennis equipment has seen an increase in sales while more people are renting courts. The interest is there and we’re happy to facilitate such events in the country. The ultimate goal is to get more people to enjoy tennis.”

*Anna simply dazzles them*










ALLURINGLY clad in a sparkling crimson baju kurung that was perfectly complemented by contrasting black kain sarong and selendang, Anna Kournikova’s first appearance in Malaysia was simply a stunner. 

The Russian former tennis star was in town for her unveiling as the event ambassador for The Showdown of Champions 2009 during the event’s official launch at Pavillion KL yesterday.

Members of the Press began feeling agitated when the launch was held up for about an hour because of Kournikova’s late arrival — due to a delay in her flight from Miami, via London — but all was made up when the 28-year-old, 5-ft-7 blonde bombshell eventually appeared on stage looking all dazzling and gorgeous in her gleaming outfit.

“I just love it!” said Kournikova, when asked what she thought of her baju kurung.

“I think it’s really beautiful how Malaysia is modern but at the same time traditional. I’m really excited to be here, in a new place. I think it’s a paradise,” she said.

“I must say the people in Malaysia are too friendly! Everybody seems to be always smiling.”

During the Q&A session with the Press, the bubbly Kournikova was a good sport.

When asked what she thought of Malaysian men, based on her observations since arriving in the city, she replied: “Very cute!”

“I love people of all races, but at the end of the day, it’s still the personality that matters,” she added.

After the media conference, Kournikova switched into a different dress, and later posed for snap-happy photographers at the fountain outside the Pavilion.

Curious passers-by, upon recognising the Russian celebrity, quickly took out their cameras to take their own photos of Kournikova.

Although she is one of the most well-known tennis personalities in the world, Kournikova has not won much on the courts. She has only two Grand Slam wins to her name; winning the women’s doubles at the Australian Open in 1999 and 2002 with Swiss ace Martina Hingis.

Hampered by a series of injuries, Kournikova eventually hung up her racket in 2003, but has made several appearances in exhibitions matches — mostly for charity.

Kournikova has also made a name in the modelling world.

One of her most notable shoots was for a shock absorber sports bra ad by Berlei back in 2000, which was made memorable by the witty tagline “Only the ball shall bounce”.

Today, Kournikova spends most of her time doing charity work, among them helping out with children’s welfare programmes.

“I am very passionate about helping kids, so I’m using my celebrity status to help encourage and promote sports among children,” said Kournikova, who is also an ambassador for children’s NGO Boys & Girls Clubs of America (BGCA).

Also on the list of her future charity programmes is a United Service Organisation (USO) visit to Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Anna Kournikova in front of the Pavilion, Bukit Bintang
Photos from flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> nazrey said:
> 
> 
> > *Likas Stadium*
> ...


Likas Stadium, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Water Sports Complex *
@ Putrajaya
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya Waterski World Cup 2009
@ Water Sports Complex, Putrajaya
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya Waterski World Cup 2009
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Sarawak Stadium (Kuching, Sarawak)*
> Capacity: 40,000


@ Kuching, Sarawak
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

JAPAN GT 2009 @ Sepang International Circuit
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Shell Advance Moto GP 2009
Sepang International Circuit
October 2009
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*National Sports Complex *
National Stadium, Bukit Jalil, Kuala Lumpur
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*ASEAN Basketball League (ABL)*
MABA Stadium Kuala Lumpur 
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya Water Sports Complex
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Shah Alam Stadium (Shah Alam, Selangor)*
> Capacity: 69,372


From pbase


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Tourism Ministry Plans To Hold More Sports Tourism Activities*
January 16, 2010 10:26 AM
http://www.bernama.com/bernama/v5/newssport.php?id=468754

LANGKAWI, Jan 16 (Bernama) -- The Tourism Ministry will continue collaborating with sports organisers in hold sporting events at tourism venues to attract more tourists to the country, said its minister Datuk Seri Dr Ng Yen Yen.

She said this was especially so for the less well known sports as having them at tourism venues would give the sport and the venue involved an added boost.

She told this to reporters after giving away prizes to the winners of the Royal Langkawi International Regatta here on Friday.

She said the effort would also further promote the ministry's "Malaysia My Second Home" programme.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Sarawak Stadium (Kuching, Sarawak)*
> Capacity: 40,000


@ Kuching, Sarawak
Taken from http://www.swinburne.edu.my/about_kuching.php


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Aquatic Centre 
Kuching, Sarawak


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sepang F1 Circuit


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

* 2010 Malaysia Grand Prix* 











































































































































































































































Source:
- http://www.flickr.com/photos/hazrin/sets/72157623750854229/
- http://www.flickr.com/photos/alyazizi/sets/72157623636021311/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

International Dragon Boat Festival 2010
putrajaya
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tianyake/sets/72157624228717057/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kompleks Sukan Negara: National Sports Complex*
@ Bukit Jalil, Kuala Lumpur












>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Some sport events in Malaysia 
Asia









The World


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

rizalhakim said:


> Plan to redevelop Kajang Stadium
> Stories by GEETHA KRISHNAN
> 
> 
> ...


*Kajang Stadium to go*
By CHARLES FERNANDEZ Saturday August 14, 2010
http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2010/8/14/central/6853731&sec=central










THE walls of the 40-year-old Kajang Stadium will come down at 10am on Sunday.

The demolition of the stadium, which has been put on hold pending a review by the Selangor state executive council last year, will finally be torn down to make way for the Kajang Square project.

The stadium, built in the late 1970s, will be turned into a public square where people could jog or enjoy a stroll.

The project would include a multi-million rinngit sports complex with futsal and badminton courts, field for tai chi, yoga and aerobic activities, a children’s playground and kiosks selling various wares.

The stadium is a prominent landmark as it is located in the centre of Kajang town.

Its main entrance faces Jalan Kelab while the back portion looks out to Jalan Cheras leading to the bustling Jalan Besar.

In its heyday, many important football league and club matches, involving legendary football players like Mokhtar Dahari and M. Chandran were played at the stadium to capacity crowds.

Kajang Municipal Council (MPKj) president Datuk Hasan Nawawi Abd Rahman will launch the ground-breaking event for the new project.

The Kajang Square idea was first mooted in 2000 when the council announced that it had regeneration plans for the stadium, alongside suggestions for a riverine park, satay food court and satay museum as a tourist attraction.

After five years, it was proposed that the underused stadium be turned into a public square where people could jog or enjoy a stroll.

When the Kajang Square was first proposed, there were critics who felt that the project was a grandiose scheme and suggested that the 2.52ha land be converted into a parking area as there was a need for such a facility due to the rapid development in the town.

Kajang assemblyman Lee Kim Sin had said the Bangi sports complex was centrally located and well-equipped with facilities, hence there was no need for a similar facility in Kajang.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sarawak Stadium, Kuching
Capacity: 40,000


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Terengganu to have its own velodrome*
By R.S.N MURALI Friday August 27, 2010
http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2010/8/27/southneast/6808150&sec=southneast










It’s official: Ahmad Shabery officiating the ground-breaking ceremony of the 
velodrome. Beside him is national cyclist Azizulhasni Awang (in yellow).

DUNGUN: A velodrome will be constructed at Kampung Balai Besar here to create more local cycling aces in the future.

Yourh and Sports Minister Datuk Ahmad Shabery Cheek said the facility will be situated on a 12ha site with an international-standard track measuring 333m.

“This will be third velodrome in the country after Cheras, Kuala Lumpur and Ipoh. Our vision is to witness more cycling champions being produced from Terengganu,” he said.

He said construction and technical fitting of the RM3mil velodrome would be managed by a team of Japanese experts.

Ahmad Shabery said additional facilities such as a gymnasium and jogging track would be added features at the velodrome.

“The velodrome will provide a holistic training ground for budding cyclists from nearby areas,” he said, adding that his ministry was also in the midst of approving a project to construct of another international class velodrome in Labu, Seremban.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Chelsea include Malaysia in Asia Tour 2011*
August 27, 2010, Friday
http://www.theborneopost.com/?p=61766










SOUVENIR: Football Association of Malaysia deputy president Tengku 
Mahkota Pahang Tengku Abdullah Sultan Ahmad Shah (centre) receives 
a Chelsea jersey as a souvenir from Chelsea chief executive Ron Gourlay (right). 
— Bernama photo

KUALA LUMPUR: English Premier League champions Chelsea had listed Malaysia in their Asia Tour 2011 itinerary and also for pre-season training, it was announced yesterday.

Disclosing the plan in a media briefing on Chelsea’s Asia Tour 2011 here yesterday, Chelsea chief executive Ron Gourlay said the club was planning to be in Malaysia for a week for a training stint prior to a friendly match in Kuala Lumpur.

“As a centre for pre-season training as well, our manager Carlo Ancelotti will require first-class facilities and we know Malaysia will provide that too,” he said.

Gourlay said Chelsea were confident of Malaysians’ interest in the club and were looking forward to getting closer to their fans in the country.

“A huge crowd came to our game during our last Asia Tour two years ago and with next summer’s match taking place in the 85,000 capacity National Stadium in Bukit Jalil, this is the chance for many fans here to came watch us again,” he said.

During the 2008 Asia Tour, Chelsea played a pre-season friendly against Malaysia in front of 55,000 fans at the National Stadium in Bukit Jalil and won it 2-0, with the goals scored by Nicolas Anelka and Ashley Cole.

ProEvents International, a leading football marketing and management consultancy in Asia, has once again been appointed as the sole and exclusive tour promoter for the Chelsea Asia Tour 2011.

ProEvents International chief executive officer Julian Kam said a comprehensive programme would be drawn up to welcome Chelsea to Kuala Lumpur, together with match details relating to ticket pricing, venue and timing.

“We will announce them in the near future,” he said.

Apart from Malaysia, Chelsea Asia Tour 2011 will among others include Thailand. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *A whopping RM89 million*
> February 5, 2010, Friday
> Muhyiddin announces allocation, MSSM can reinstate 11 excluded sports
> 
> ...


Stadium and sports complex of [email protected] in Nusajaya, Johor


LoveArki said:


> View from Location 4: Stadium


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> Sarawak Stadium, Kuching
> Capacity: 40,000


Sarawak Stadium


fuitze89 said:


> New aerials
> From Nadai Nama Nama


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*RM5.5mil project to be built for the public*
Thursday September 2, 2010










Well laid out: An artist’s impression of the Kajang Square.

A KAJANG Square, estimated to cost RM5.5mil, will be built in place of the Kajang Stadium.

According to Kajang Municipal Council (MPKj) landscape department director Nor Azman Abd Rahim, the Kajang Stadium is being demolished to make way for a centre where people can gather.

“Previously, it was only used for football matches, now we want to open it to the public.

“It will be a multi-purpose location with facilities for jogging, cycling and other activities,” he said, Nor Azman said the place will be developed in three phases.










Work in progress: Part of the walls of
the Kajang Stadium have been demolished.

“Under the first phase, a playground will be built at a cost of RM200,000. In fact, this is almost completed.

“The second phase will include the building of two futsal courts.

“Part of the walls will be torn down but the field will remain. There will be a bitumen track instead of synthetic rubber, which will incur more cost,” he said.

The Kajang Square will also have kiosks and a stage.

Nor Azman added that the whole project would take about three years to complete.

“The main issue is funds. We have applied for allocations from the state and the Youth and Sports Ministry,” he said.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> Stadium and sports complex of [email protected] in Nusajaya, Johor
> 
> 
> LoveArki said:
> ...


Sports Complex in EduCity


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sarawak Stadium, Kuching*
Capacity: 40,000



kuchingbite said:


> *heading kuching By deErisch*
> _From flickr_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Stadium and sports complex of Educity @ Iskandar in Nusajaya, Johor*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Stadium Negara, Kuala Lumpur*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/weichong/4732471485/



> http://www.flickr.com/photos/baliomegatron/2154108099/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> http://www.flickr.com/photos/baliomegatron/2154900870/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> Aquatic Centre
> Kuching, Sarawak


UPDATE:


Yohanes said:


> Aquatic Centre


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Magma Sports club, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah*


benz said:


> *Magma Sports club extension*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*PAHANG l Darulmakmur Stadium - Capacity: 40,000*
















By Yeop


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bukit Jalil Stadium*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Darul Makmur Stadium Refurbishment, Kuantan, Pahang*


mutiaradamansara said:


> from FB Kuantan





mutiaradamansara said:


> from FB TokGajah.com


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

Any indoor full size ice-rinks/arenas in the country


----------



## ArfHqal (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice renovation there. Would be nice if the stadium is 100% roof covered.


----------



## ArfHqal (Jul 21, 2012)

srbija said:


> Any indoor full size ice-rinks/arenas in the country


As far as I know, there's one indoor ice rinks in Sunway Pyramid Shopping Mall, in Bandar Sunway, Selangor.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Educity Stadium Thunderdome Iskandar, Johor

*Sports complex in [email protected]*


















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/74396123








http://www.sediabena.com/stadiumssports.html








http://www.sediabena.com/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuantan Swimming Pool Complex (NEW), Pahang









http://www.sediabena.com/stadiumssports.html


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Langkawi Stadium (NEW), Kedah









http://www.sediabena.com/stadiumssports.html


----------



## crazyarrow (Aug 14, 2012)

Malaysia may not have international city. For example, Tokyo or Hongkong City


----------



## DERMAN85 (Jul 3, 2010)

crazyarrow said:


> Malaysia may not have international city. For example, Tokyo or Hongkong City


^^^^ in what terms that Kuala Lumpur is not international city?? if is Ranked no.7 in Asia as Global city,dont tell me Petronas tower is not well known as international iconic for Kuala Lumpur City....or trying to say that being main economic and largest population such Tokyo and Hongkong then can be international city...really funny....:cheers::cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> KLIA & Sepang International Circuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MotoGP 

MotoGP - Valentino Rossi - 2010 Malaysian GP Winner by NaNaLiL, on Flickr

Phonica Racing - Malaysian GP 2011 by taymac7, on Flickr

Phonica Racing - Malaysian GP 2011 by taymac7, on Flickr

Super GT 2012

Super GT 2012 - Round 3 by calvin_gsc, on Flickr

Super GT 2012 - Round 3 by calvin_gsc, on Flickr

Super GT 2012 - Round 3 by calvin_gsc, on Flickr

Formula 1 Malaysian Grand Prix








http://www.flickr.com/photos/saabay/5602226119/

F1 - PETRONAS MALAYSIA GRAND PRIX 2012 by Renault Sport F1, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/saabay/5605526935/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

ARSENAL ASIA TOUR 2012 @ National Sports Complex, Bukit Jalil

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7638118396/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5957669787/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7638122224/



> http://www.arsenalmy.com/2012/06/official-announcement-on-ticket-launch.html


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

BMW Malaysia Open 2012
Bukit Kiara Equestrian and Country Resort



>











http://www.lipstiq.com/2012/03/03/bmw-malaysia-open-2012-singles-semi-finals/









Rogowska Olivia by AhmadJunaidi, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6966717329/

DSC_9183 by firdausmdrus, on Flickr

DSC_9639 by firdausmdrus, on Flickr

_X8X8142 by shamshahrin, on Flickr

_X8X8497 by shamshahrin, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL Open Squash 2012

Famemas Support Nicol at KL Open Squash by Famemas, on Flickr

Famemas Support Nicol at KL Open Squash by Famemas, on Flickr

Famemas Support Nicol at KL Open Squash by Famemas, on Flickr

Nicol David & Madeline Perry - 1 by Saravanan | சரவணன், on Flickr

Famemas Support Nicol at KL Open Squash by Famemas, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya Water Sports Complex

国际龙舟赛 International Dragon Boat Festival, Putrajaya by Tianyake, on Flickr

Putrajaya Dragon Boat Festival 2010 by DrAgOn DuNnZ, on Flickr

Putrajaya Dragon Boat Festival 2010 by DrAgOn DuNnZ, on Flickr

Putrajaya Dragon Boat Festival 2010 by DrAgOn DuNnZ, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tg_photographer/7831193636/


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

pls, stadium in Terengganu, which was damaged by roof collapse, is repaired now ?


----------



## PTJ2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Estadio Municipal de Temerloh*

The upgrading of Estadio Municipal de Temerloh aka Stadium Majlis Perbandaran Temerloh .http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.410361052366327.95979.173458862723215&type=1:banana::bash:


----------



## PTJ2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Estadio Municipal de Temerloh (Malaysia )*


----------



## PTJ2013 (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## ShamLGW (Feb 23, 2013)

*Langkawi Stadium (Capacity : 20,000)*
Kuah, Langkawi


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


Shah Alam Stadium









http://www.glaringnotebook.com/default.asp?id=947


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Stadium Darulaman, Alor Setar, Kedah, Malaysia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/amshud/3363391580/








http://usptnpenang.blogspot.com/2010/03/karnival-pelapis-negeri-12010-kedah.html


----------



## ShamLGW (Feb 23, 2013)

*Stadium Darulaman, Alor Setar, Kedah *


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

AsiaCup Series Race - Sepang








http://www.flickr.com/photos/meritusgp/12046629674/in/set-72157634243863188/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Gong Badak Stadium Complex 
TERENGGANU








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mohdzaki/13419550755/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/muse_rosli/8456180956/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*FORMULA 1 PETRONAS MALAYSIA GRAND PRIX 28 - 30 March*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13486575373/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13486477395/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Hamilton leads Mercedes 1-2 at Malaysian GP*
30 March 2014| last updated at 05:58PM
http://www.nst.com.my/latest/hamilt...3/7.259443/7.287813?key=Kuala+Lumpur/7.308059

SEPANG: Lewis Hamilton led a one-two finish for the Mercedes team at the Formula One Malaysian Grand Prix on Sunday.

Hamilton beat teammate Nico Rosberg by 17.3 seconds at the Sepang International Circuit, with defending world champion Sebastian Vettel of Red Bull third. 

Hamilton led throughout, making up for his retirement in the season-opening race in Australia and winning in Malaysia for the first time at his eighth attempt. 

Ferrari’s Fernando Alonso finished fourth, ahead of Force India’s Nico Hulkenberg and McLaren’s Jenson Button, while Felipe Massa held on for seventh ahead of Williams teammate Valtteri Bottas despite being told by his team to let Bottas through. 

McLaren’s Kevin Magnussen was ninth and Toro Rosso’s Daniil Kvyat tenth.--AP










Mercedes driver Lewis Hamilton of Britain (L) waves from his car after winning 
the Formula One Malaysian Grand Prix at the Sepang circuit near Kuala Lumpur on March 30, 2014. AFP PHOTO / Ed Jones


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> Educity Stadium Thunderdome Iskandar, Johor
> 
> *Sports complex in EduCity[email protected]*
> 
> ...


Sports Complex @ EduCity, Johor









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/97668529








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/97668534








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/97667554


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/billyboes/13548648784








https://www.flickr.com/photos/caterhamf1/13512138464








https://www.flickr.com/photos/bestmotoring/13533038363








https://www.flickr.com/photos/bestmotoring/13533038363


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SuperGT









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zhul/9173204701








https://www.flickr.com/photos/cheewooi/4191184947








https://www.flickr.com/photos/arienzackary/4489894081


----------



## Rowanne Colbert (May 12, 2014)

It is nice to hear about Malaysia's developments. I think, its goal and vision to fully become a developed country is 50 to 60 percent achieved already according to my research. It is not bad to envision that by 2020 a wide variety of issues pertaining to education, economy, technology, quality of life have improved. I guess, the Malaysian Prime Minister is positive and determined about his goals towards developments so there will be no doubt that it will happen. Let us just be positive about it.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Stadiums in Sabah*
@ Kota Kinabalu









http://www.sabah.gov.my/ls/images/galeri/Utama/KompleksSukanKotaKinabalu.jpg

@ Tawau









http://www.sabah.gov.my/ls/images/galeri/Utama/KSTawau.jpg

@ Sipitang









http://www.sabah.gov.my/ls/images/galeri/Utama/KSSipitang.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Putraja Lake









https://www.flickr.com/photos/klarmane/14331596648


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14575311944


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*SkyArena Sports Complex*
Setapak, KL





























rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Sarawak stadium*
> Capacity: 40,000


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Educity Stadium*
Nusajaya, Johor


Caius the Shadow said:


> Educity Stadium


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

supergt 2014 is raceing in thailand 55555 not race in sepang malaysia Malaysia hosts a monopoly is 10 year


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Johor Bahru, Johor


rizalhakim said:


> JDT indoor football pitch..
> https://www.facebook.com/johorsoutherntigers.com.my


Location:









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4007/4529539463_7be75b228b_b.jpg


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Renovation of the Bukit Jalil National Stadium*

Render:










Link: http://www.totalsportsasia.com/newsroom-2016.html

Progress (crosspost from the Malaysian subforum):​


nazrey said:


> IMG_5108 by mice_eddie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5104 by mice_eddie, on Flickr​





nazrey said:


> IMG_5112 by mice_eddie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5114 by mice_eddie, on Flickr​





nazrey said:


> IMG_5108 by mice_eddie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5104 by mice_eddie, on Flickr​


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Facade installation is now underway.


*KL Sports City on track to completion National*









_The Bukit Jalil National Stadium facade which will feature LED lights._​

Kuala Lumpur Sports City project’s first phase is 30% completed and is on schedule, Stadium Malaysia Corporation chief executive officer Azman Fahmi Osman said.

Phase 1 is scheduled to finish by middle of July next year, in time for the 2017 SEA Games to be hosted by Kuala Lumpur.

“We want to transform the Bukit Jalil National Sports Complex into Kuala Lumpur Sports City and make it a world-class sports facility,” he said during a press conference at the site.

He added that the sports complex had not undergone major refurbishment since 1998.

It was reported that during the first phase, in addition to regenerating the Bukit Jalil National Stadium, upgrading works would be carried out on Stadium Putra, the National Aquatic Centre and the National Hockey Stadium.

The upgrade also involves improving integration with public transportation links and expanding pedestrian access across the site.

There will also be public jogging and cycling tracks.

“The whole idea is for people to utilise the space day and night. The public can even have picnics here on the weekends,” Azman said.

He said Phase 2 was expected to commence in early 2018.

“We expect to complete the whole project by 2021,” he added.

This second phase will see the creation of Kuala Lumpur Sports City – a fully-integrated sports hub that will consist of new, world-class infrastructure including high-performance sports training facilities, a sports rehabilitation science centre, youth park, public sports facilities, sports museum, youth hostel, convention centre and a sports-focused retail mall.

Also present was Malaysian Resources Corporation Bhd (MRCB) general manager S. Nalgunalingam, who briefed the media on the progress of the project.

Azman said it would include changing the facade of the Bukit Jalil National Stadium through the installation of 600 blades with LED lights.

“We can play around with the colours according to the event, including projections of our national flag or Harimau Malaya stripes,” he said.

Link: http://www.thestar.com.my/metro/com...o-be-refurbished-into-worldclass-facility-fo/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Darul Makmur Stadium, Kuantan, Pahang


epul_quantown said:


> *taken from : MY Eagles Production*
> facebook : https://www.facebook.com/MYEaglesProduction/


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Stadium Tun Abdul Razak, home stadium of Felda United.*

*Location: Jengka, Pahang.*


Render: 











Completed in 2015:








































Source:

http://boladaily.com/
http://merdeka-online.com/
www.bharian.com.my


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

The work continues on the renovations at the National Stadium.


----------



## mrocramf (Sep 22, 2011)

*Sarawak Stadium ( Opening and Closing ceremony of 18th SUKMA Games)*


----------



## EmmanuelSoto (May 26, 2016)

HaffiezMike said:


> Malaysia would becoming a DEVELOPED COUNTRY IN THE YEAR 2020. Her Capital, Kuala Lumpur (KL) is ready to host any kind of WORLD CLASS EVENTS since KL 1998 but the question is: WOULD KL BID AND WIN THE SUMMER OLYMPICS 2020?!
> 
> And do you think it might going to be PUTRAJAYA 2020 INSTEAD OF KUALA LUMPUR 2020?! We cant just hope on ONE SINGLE CITY! Take the UK as example (The size of the UK is almost same as Malaysia), They do not count on LONDON only. They have other cities like MANCHESTER and GLASGOW and CARDIFF and BELFAST. Other countries that are almost same size as Malaysia - Italy : ROMA, MILAN, NAPLES and PALERMO. Korea : SEOUL and BUSAN and JAPAN : TOKYO, OSAKA, SAPPORO, NAGOYA, FUKUOKA (JAPAN has almost same size as MALAYSIA but has so many cities and thats just half of them).
> 
> So, can we just count on KL only? or to add another city, PUTRAJAYA?!



Increíble!


----------



## EmmanuelSoto (May 26, 2016)

mrocramf said:


> *Sarawak Stadium ( Opening and Closing ceremony of 18th SUKMA Games)*



Increíble!


----------



## lechillo (Aug 30, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Bukit Jalil's Reinvigoration – A new look in 2017 for one of the world’s biggest stadiums*

*Periodical redevelopment of the area means the KL Sports City will only be completed in 2021, but the Bukit Jalil Stadium will temporarily showcase itself next year. Vijhay Vick previews the stadium’s new look in this first part of a FFT series...*

Built in 1998 for the Commonwealth Games, Bukit Jalil Stadium is the heart of Malaysia’s sporting precinct that also includes a hockey stadium, an aquatic centre, an indoor stadium and a squash arena.

Having hosted the Asian Cup in 2007 and exhibition matches involving English sides such as Manchester United, Liverpool, Chelsea and Arsenal in the past, the stadium needs no further introduction. It was also named in FourFourTwo’s 100 Best Football Stadium in the World last year.

The Bukit Jalil that many are accustomed to, however, will be a memory as a two-phase redevelopment of the area – before and after the 2017 SEA Games in Kuala Lumpur – is set to put the KL Sports City onto the Asian sporting map in coming years.

Singapore’s iconic Sports Hub is expected to have a decent rival less than an hour’s flight away.

Phase One, which involves a facelift for the stadium and other sporting facilities in the area, ends in July 2017. The stadium is not set for major changes under Phase Two, but massive redevelopment is planned on surrounding land till 2021, making the stadium’s use not feasible.

Thus for half a year in 2017, the Bukit Jalil Stadium will offer a glimpse what’s in store when the dust eventually settles.


*Renders:*



















































Read more at http://www.fourfourtwo.com/sg/featu...biggest-stadiums?page=0,1#rbzmUZSo0J8PETvp.99


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Renovation of the Putra Stadium and the National Aquatics Centre, Bukit Jalil*


*Putra Stadium*











*National Aquatics Centre*











*Full extent of the Bukit Jalil renovations*








Source:
http://www.fourfourtwo.com/my/features/bukit-jalil-stadium-new-sports-city-town?page=0%2C1


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Proposed roof design: Sultan Mizan Zainal Abidin Stadium, Kuala Terengganu*

Render:



















Source

It should be reminded that this stadium has a dubious history with it's great roof collapsing in both 2009 and 2013 and has since dismantled it's roof:










Source​


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Crossposted from the Malaysia subforum:



nazrey said:


> *Johor to build RM100 million 'Lee Chong Wei International Sports City'*
> BY BERNAMA - 17 NOVEMBER 2016 @ 9:12 PM
> http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/11/...llion-lee-chong-wei-international-sports-city
> 
> ...


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Progress of the Sultan Ibrahim Larkin Stadium*






Interestingly though, they used an older render to represent the stadium.


*Older Design*











*Latest Design*


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*New Stadiums and Sport Arenas for Johor State*

Short video announcing the project(s):







(Yeah, it's in Malay but you can kinda get the gist of it)


*Larkin Stadium and Surroundings*











Among other things, there shall be a new indoor stadium as well as upgrading of the existing multi-purpose Larkin arena and aquatics centre.


*New Johor Bahru City Council (MBJB) Indoor Stadium*





























*Upgraded Johor Aquatics Centre*











*New Mount Austin Athletics Stadium *


----------



## Tebeng (Nov 28, 2016)

HaffiezMike said:


> Malaysia would becoming a DEVELOPED COUNTRY IN THE YEAR 2020. Her Capital, Kuala Lumpur (KL) is ready to host any kind of WORLD CLASS EVENTS since KL 1998 but the question is: WOULD KL BID AND WIN THE SUMMER OLYMPICS 2020?!
> 
> And do you think it might going to be PUTRAJAYA 2020 INSTEAD OF KUALA LUMPUR 2020?! We cant just hope on ONE SINGLE CITY! Take the UK as example (The size of the UK is almost same as Malaysia), They do not count on LONDON only. They have other cities like MANCHESTER and GLASGOW and CARDIFF and BELFAST. Other countries that are almost same size as Malaysia - Italy : ROMA, MILAN, NAPLES and PALERMO. Korea : SEOUL and BUSAN and JAPAN : TOKYO, OSAKA, SAPPORO, NAGOYA, FUKUOKA (JAPAN has almost same size as MALAYSIA but has so many cities and thats just half of them).
> 
> So, can we just count on KL only? or to add another city, PUTRAJAYA?!


:nuts::nuts:


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

New video of the aforementioned new stadium projects in Johor:


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Besides this, Johor is also building all-new motorsports tracks at Gerbang Nusajaya.




> *Motorsports: Design of Johor's Fastrackcity unveiled, to feature Formula One-grade circuit*
> 
> SINGAPORE - Motorsports hub Fastrack Iskandar unveiled the design of its motorsports city on Tuesday (Dec 6), which features a top-grade track suitable for Formula One racing.
> 
> ...


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

^^ Video of the above-mentioned motorsports arena.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*KL Sports City *


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Some other stadia in use for the Southeast Asian Games










(Swimming / Diving / Water Polo)



























(Field Hockey)









From The Inquirer


----------



## TelurArong (Dec 2, 2014)

National sport complex


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*JDT Stadium - Iskandar Puteri, JOHOR*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*KL SPORTS CITY*
















































































































































BY WONG

:cheers:


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Ready for today SEA Games OC.* :cheers:



kenji88 said:


> Twitter Anwar Abd Hassan


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## EzadHfizy (Feb 25, 2016)

Tan Sri Dato' Haji Hassan Yunus Stadium @ Larkin Stadium, Jalan Dato' Jaafar, Johor Bahru, Johor


----------



## EzadHfizy (Feb 25, 2016)

-deleted-


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

Was in Sepang International Circuit 2 weeks ago for the F1nale


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.nst.com.my/lifestyle/groove/2017/05/236438/ed-sheeran-perform-kl-november



>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Fast Track City, Johor








World 2 World said:


>


----------



## RasyidOchmann (Oct 29, 2011)

Progress of JDT New Stadium. Photos courtesy of Southern Corridor Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Axiata Arena*
KUALA LUMPUR









https://www.eyeem.com/a/5708119


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*NATIONAL AQUATIC CENTRE*
KUALA LUMPUR









http://www.asiana.my/page/display-album/PhotoAlbumsID/1058/KL_Sports_City_Bukit_Jalil#modal-image-7








http://www.archello.com/en/project/kl-sports-city


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*World Premier Sport Events in Asean*

1990 onwards
1992 - BWF Thomas Cup (Malaysia)
1992 - Chess Olympiad (Philippines)
1994 - BWF Thomas Cup (Indonesia)
1996 - World Squash Championships: Women's finals (Malaysia)
1997 - FIFA World Youth Championship (Malaysia)
1997 - World Squash Championships: Men's finals (Malaysia)
2000 - BWF Thomas Cup (Malaysia)
2002 - Hockey World Cup (Malaysia)
2003 - Premier League Asia Trophy (Malaysia)
2004 - BWF Thomas Cup (Indonesia)
2004 - World Squash Championships: Women's finals (Malaysia)
2005 - Premier League Asia Trophy (Thailand)
2007 - Universiad (Thailand)
2007 - BWF World Championship (Malaysia)
2008 - BWF Thomas Cup (Indonesia)
2010 - BWF Thomas Cup (Malaysia)
2010 - Summer Youth Olympic Games (Singapore)
2012 - FIFA Futsal World Cup (Thailand)
2013 - World Squash Championships: Women's finals (Malaysia)
2015 - World Squash Championships: Women's finals (Malaysia)
2015 - BWF World Championship (Indonesia)
2015 - FIA World Touring Car Championship (Thailand) 
2015 - Premier League Asia Trophy (Singapore)
2016 - FIVB World Grand Prix Finals (Thailand)
2018 - BWF Thomas Cup (Thailand)
2023 - FIBA World Cup (Indonesia, Philippines)

Annual events
1996-present - UCI Tour de Langkawi (Malaysia)
1999-present - MotoGP (Malaysia)
1999-2017 - FIA Formula One (Malaysia)
2005-2009 - FIA A1 Grand Prix (Malaysia)
2005-2011 - Golf LPGA (Singapore)
2006-present - Golf LPGA (Thailand)
2009-present - ATP World Tour (Malaysia)
2009-2013 - ATP World Tour (Thailand)
2010-present - Golf LPGA (Malaysia)
2014-2015 - FIA Formula E (Malaysia)
2015-present - FIA Formula One (Singapore)
2018 - MotoGP (Thailand)

Note:
FIFA - Football
BWF - Badminton
FIVB - Volleyball
FIBA - Basketball
IWF - Weightlifting 
FIA - Motor racing
UCI - Cycling
LPGA - Golf
ATP - Tennis


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Stadium Sultan Ibrahim Larkin - Johor Bahru*




































source: https://www.facebook.com/johorsoutherntigers.com.my/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Sultan Ibrahim Larkin Stadium*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Sultan Ibrahim Larkin Stadium*































































*More Pics:* https://www.facebook.com/johorsoutherntigers.com.my/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Bandaraya P. Pinang Stadium upgrades*













































source: https://www.facebook.com/gosipbolamalaysia14/


----------



## pablo115 (Nov 13, 2017)

I hope that more clubs will do or convert their existing stadiums into purpose built stadiums, ie not with running tracks...


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Sultan Ibrahim Larkin Stadium latest progress:
*






























































More pics:https://www.facebook.com/johorsoutherntigers.com.my/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Sultan Iskandar Larkin Stadium 
*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Mount Austin Stadium - Johor Bahru. U/C*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sultan Ibrahim Larkin Stadium*
JOHOR


World 2 World said:


> *Sultan Ibrahim Larkin Stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*SULTAN IBRAHIM LARKIN STADIUM - JOHOR BAHRU*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*New, Mini Stadium Parit Buntar - Perak*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Merdeka Stadium - KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Sultan Ibrahim Larkin Stadium & Arena Larkin*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*EDUCITY Sports Complex - Iskandar Puteri, JOHOR*































































source: http://kamalhassanarchitect.com/item/nusajaya-educity-sports-complex/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Darul Makmur Stadium - Kuantan, Pahang*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

This is Real Madrid's training ground. This is my next project to build in Johor for JDT next to the new stadium. Equipped with hydrotherapy, climate change, gymnasium and other training facilities. All the JDT teams will be at one location, from the academy all the way to the senior team.
HRH Major General Tunku Ismail Ibni Sultan Ibrahim, Crown Prince of Johor









source: https://www.facebook.com/johorsoutherntigers.com.my


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Sultan Ibrahim Larkin Stadium*




































source: https://www.facebook.com/johorsouth...149103248387/1169148723248425/?type=3&theater


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*KL SPORTS CITY RECEIVED THE INTERNATIONAL ARCHITECTURE AWARD 2018
*
*Another milestone for KL Sports City! Another award received after few other awards received this year; The International Architecture Awards 2018 are the highest and most prestigious distinguished building award program that honor new and cutting-edge design worldwide.

KL Sports City received The International Architecture Award 2018 under the category of Sports & Recreation, after careful selection by the jury from hundreds of applications.*
https://www.internationalarchitectureawards.com/winners


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*UniKL Hockey Stadium*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Stadium Sultan Ibrahim Larkin - Johor Bahru*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Sultan Ibrahim Larkin Stadium - JOHOR*













































source: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPuZ7-2FgFQ


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Tan Sri Dato Hj Hassan Yunus Stadium - Larkin Johor Bahru

*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*NATIONAL STADIUM BUKIT JALIL - KUALA LUMPUR 
*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Stadium Sultan Ibrahim Larkin - JOHOR*




































source: https://www.facebook.com/johorsoutherntigers.com.my


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Kuantan , Stadium Darul Makmur*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*U/C Mount Austin Stadium - JOHOR*

*Lighting test - 97% ready
*



































source: https://www.facebook.com/KPRJOfficial


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Mount Austin Rugby Stadium - JOHOR.

U/C, 80% ready*



































source: https://www.facebook.com/Ragbi-Majlis-Sukan-Sekolah-Johor-178595975972871


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Larkin Arena / Stadium / Swimming Pool - JOHOE BAHRU*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Stadium Sultan Ibrahim - Iskandar Puteri*







__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB85VoxEBKZ3/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Soccer City - PUTRAJAYA*







*











































*
source: Football Association of Malaysia


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Wilayah Persekutuan Sports Complex - Precinct 13, Putrajaya*


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FCBhh-Lnp9_M/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Football Academy Mokhtar Dahari - Pahang









source: https://twitter.com/D_Bekking*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*SULTAN IBRAHIM STADIUM - JOHOR*


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FCEg_KmhDiKn/


__
http://instagr.am/p/tv%2FCEtYp8gj6uJ/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Airbus A330 Football Association of Malaysia - Harimau Malaya livery.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Johor Darul Ta'zim FC Tranning Centre.*




























*MINI-STADIUM, MULTIPLE FIELDS & JDT CREST SHAPED BUILDING WITH INDOOR PITCH PART OF NEW JDT TRAINING CENTRE*
The proposed new JDT Training Centre across the Sultan Ibrahim Stadium in Iskandar Puteri will feature a two-storey building in the shape of the Johor Darul Ta'zim FC (JDT) crest surrounded by outdoor football pitches.
The building will be the headquarters of the training centre and include facilities such as a gymnasium, office spaces, Auditorium, recovery centre, swimming pool, cafeteria, dining hall and an indoor artificial pitch.
The new JDT Training Centre, which will house JDT senior and junior teams, will also include a mini-stadium, youth academy dormitories, two outdoor synthetic pitches and several football fields.
Source: https://www.facebook.com/johorsoutherntigers.com.my


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*New Training Centre 

JOHOR DARUL TA'ZIM - MALAYSIA*














































source: Log into Facebook


----------

